# sumthing for free



## krv3000 (Mar 4, 2012)

HI this is my tip on a precision oilier this is haw i have made sum of my own up SOS no pics right keep all your run out ball point pens the bit you need to keep is the bit that holds the ink and the tip type 1 is remove the ball from the tip a touch on a bench grinder or dremel will soon remove the ball then clean out the tube and tip with alcohol once clean cut the tube to the length or Levi long its up to you then you can go to your nearest here stillest or ask the wife to do this for you and ask them for the used bottles they have used to a ply Di to peoples her they threw them in the bin once they have used them fetch them home put on the wife's rubber gloves as the DI is a sod to get off your hands then you will need to cut the top of the bottel so that the pen tube is a nice fit and glue in place type 2 is the same but remove the tip of the pen all together and fit it to a brass tube


----------



## krv3000 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi i have fond a pic of one that i made out of copper tube see the bit outlined in red


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 5, 2012)

krv3000,

That's a good tip.

Did you post the model in the foreground before? It is very nice and beautifully polished.

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## krv3000 (Mar 7, 2012)

hi i think i did post the pics of the engine befor and after pics and thanks for the coment  bob


----------



## mgbrv8 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very good idea thank you

Dave


----------



## krv3000 (Mar 22, 2012)

hi sum pics of oil pots and of the engine befor refit


----------

